# Bei Mouseover über Zelle Zellenhintergrund ändern. Wie hier das Menü bei tutorials.de



## stellenureinefrage (21. April 2004)

Hi

Möchte gerne auch so ein Menümachen wie es hier bei Tutorials.de ist also ich meine zum Beispiel das oben rechts (Home Tutorials Forum Shop Chat....)
Wenn man da auf die Zelle fährt ändert sich der Zellenhintergrund.
Wie geht das? Javascript oder CSS? oder beides?

SG


----------



## Fabian H (21. April 2004)

Zum Beispiel so mit JavaScript:

```
<td style="background-color:#FFFFFF;"
    onmouseover="this.style['backgroundColor'] = '#000000';"
    onmouseout="this.style['backgroundColor'] = '#FFFFFF';">
  [...]
</td>
```


----------



## zoku2020 (2. März 2005)

*Re: Bei Mouseover über Zelle Zellenhintergrund ändern. Wie hier das Menü bei tutorial*

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials120393.html
Versuchs doch mal mit CSS. Das funktioniert auf meiner HP super... ;-]


----------

